# Introduction...



## MPD455 (Apr 3, 2007)

I am a law enforcment officer currently employed with the Monroe Police Department. I don't have any martial arts experience and I am eager learn a form that would help me in my career. I am interested in a form that is more based on take downs, disarming and grappling. I'm looking for suggestions as to what form I should move toward and a good local location to study. A friend of mine advised that American Kempo would be a good form to study but I don't really know anything about it. Monroe is located approximately 20-30 minutes southeast of Charlotte, NC. Any advise as to what form would be best and local locations to study would be appreciated.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting. We have alot of knowledgable people here so they should be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Drac (Apr 3, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT from another who is on the job in Ohio...


----------



## Carol (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome!  Thanks for helping to keep us safe out there.  :asian:


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT

And if you can find it, Police/Military Sanshou might work.

But of course there are other style s that could help you as well, HKD, Aikido, Shuaijiao, Jujitsu, possibly even Systema.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT. We have lots of helpful folks here.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## MJS (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 3, 2007)

Ave.
Kombatan Arnis has a lot of police techniques incorporated into it's system.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT! ... enjoy your time here


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Xue's got the right idea with his list.  Gotta be careful with the strikeing arts when you're an LEO.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT. Have you look at Hapkido?


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard, brother...

I've seen that you posted your question; I'll address it there in the near future.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Zida'sukara (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!!


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT and take care when on patrol.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT, 55!


----------



## matt.m (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT, do a directory seach of anywhere in the 30 mile radius and go from there.  I was stationed at Lejeune so I know that Charlotte as well as the surrounding area have some good quality schools.

Look for hapkido, tang soo do, Judo, Aikido, Jiu-Jitsu, that sort of thing.  The most important thing to do is to go to a couple of classes and see how it goes before committing to the school you are looking at.


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 7, 2007)

c'mon in, sit down, take yer shoes off (no, maybe skip that part) and make yourself at home. Plenty of nice folk in here to help when needed.

Buzz


----------



## Brian King (Apr 9, 2007)

MPD 455
Here is some info on a workshop coming up this weekend that you may be interested in attending. Mark is a good guy and has been doing martial arts in your area for many years and may have specific recommendations for you. Even if you cannot attend the workshop I encourage you to contact him for info in your area

PalmettoState Systema is offering a 3 hour workshop Saturday, April 14th, 11AM-2PMish. The location is in Fort Mill, SC a southern suburb of Charlotte, NC. The topic of the workshop will be striking and strike absorption. Cost is $10. Please contact me for more details: pslionz@aol.com, 803-396-3950, cell 312-504-4182. Mark Jakabcsin Palemetto State Systema www.palmettostatesystema.com
Mark Jakabcsin pslionz@aol.com

Welcome to Martial Talk 
Brian King


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! You might want to try posting your question in the "Beginners Corner" as you will probably get a better response there. Also, browse the forums and read as much as you can. It will help you start to learn the different styles of Martial Arts. Hope you enjoy the board.


----------

